# Absconding after Visa cancelation



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Friends

My visa has been canceled ,but i have over stayed and have crossed my 30 day grace period by another 10 days .
My questions is that other then govt. fine can my previous employer also can file absconding case..(NOTE: my visa has been canceled already)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dime06 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> My visa has been canceled ,but i have over stayed and have crossed my 30 day grace period by another 10 days .
> My questions is that other then govt. fine can my previous employer also can file absconding case..(NOTE: my visa has been canceled already)


Hi,
If your visa has been cancelled - then you are not the responsibility of your previous employer. You have 30 days to either leave the country or find another sponsor.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If your visa has been cancelled - then you are not the responsibility of your previous employer. You have 30 days to either leave the country or find another sponsor.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for the reply and thats what i thought.. but when i called DNRD this morning , the guy on the phone casually told me that yes your previous employer can still file an absconding case as he was the one who initially sponsered me .. but he was reluctant to explain me in details...and here is why the confusion

By the way how long i can be stay?.. actually i am forming my own company and it is taking little more time them expected


----------



## jhane21 (Jul 31, 2018)

can i ask something, because my previous boss told me he will file an absconding with me, even I already cancelled from his visa and now my new employer processing my visa. Can my ex-employer still file abscon with me


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

jhane21 said:


> can i ask something, because my previous boss told me he will file an absconding with me, even I already cancelled from his visa and now my new employer processing my visa. Can my ex-employer still file abscon with me


No. Your visa was cancelled.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> If your visa has been cancelled - then you are not the responsibility of your previous employer


That's what we thought as its completely logical and sensible and the alternative would suggest that the employer has to physically put you on a flight and prod you back on board with a cattle prod if you try and get off, in order to be clear of any liabilities.

However. last month we received a notification that an employee who left us (all done properly, visa cancelled, flight ticket paid for etc.) had not actually departed and we would be fined if they didn't leave.

We had to file an absconding case against him and when the investigation was complete and they confirmed for certain he had not left, we would need to pay a fee about 7,000AED to absolve us of future liability.

Completely barking mad it is. Now we know why several of my friends who worked of US O&G companies were frogmarched to the airport departure queue and watched go through passport checkin to airport security.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

It is true that an employer can file an absconding case even if the visa is canceled. The 30 day grace period is either to exit or change your visa to another company .


----------



## Obed (May 10, 2021)

Can that employee change visa status


----------



## Dhanu06 (29 d ago)

Hey. I used to work as a housemaid and cancelled the visa after the agreement finished and gained a visit visa. After that he was able to abscond me don't know how. And I couldn't renew another visa. And I found a job and tried to get a work visa but still the immigration response is it will be solved in few weeks. And sponsor refuse to remove absconding. And when I am absconded I can't work in another place. So the new company terminated me but willing to accept me back if I can do something with the situation


----------



## sagaralipk786 (18 d ago)

Dhanu06 said:


> Hey. I used to work as a housemaid and cancelled the visa after the agreement finished and gained a visit visa. After that he was able to abscond me don't know how. And I couldn't renew another visa. And I found a job and tried to get a work visa but still the immigration response is it will be solved in few weeks. And sponsor refuse to remove absconding. And when I am absconded I can't work in another place. So the new company terminated me but willing to accept me back if I can do something with the situation


 Same problem with me also, did you settle your problem


----------



## Dhanu06 (29 d ago)

sagaralipk786 said:


> Same problem with me also, did you settle your problem


Not yet but trying. Any ideas how to solve it


----------



## sagaralipk786 (18 d ago)

Dhanu06 said:


> Not yet but trying. Any ideas how to solve it


 I am also looking for solution 😭


----------

